# Install Win8 Without DVD and USB drive. How?



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends.

I have an iso image of Windows 8. In this moment i have not DVD disk and usb flash drive to install Win 8 using them, but i want to intall it now. There are another ways to install Win 8 without USB flash drive, external hdd and dvd disk?

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No there isn't.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, thanks my friends.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Some people install Windows over lan
One computer is a server

I don't know how to do it
Haven't tryed it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if this helps Install Windows 8 over a LAN Network (Step-by-Step Guide) | Techmell


----------



## zinzuzinzu (Dec 13, 2011)

you cant install win8 with usb flash driver... I have install , very good


----------



## jhehe (Nov 25, 2012)

download daemon tools lite and install that. after you do, open it and then find your .iso and mount it. now, you should have a folder open, once in the folder, look for a setup file, something like setup.exe. double click it and let the rest take you through it.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

i dont think its plossible to do a clean installation with a mounted windows. i dont even think it will run setup anyway, becouse it has to boot. and there is no way you can keep deamon tools up while rebooting your pc.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

A Windows boot drive operates outside of Windows itself. This is why that you must configure your BIOS to boot from the drive _before_ booting Windows. It doesn't seem possible to install from within another operating system.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

MS advises for a Win 7 install to put the disk in after boot, whereas Upgrade or Repair is done by booting up with the disk - I would think that this would be the same for Win 8 but the version that have downloaded will depend on whether you used a 32 or 64 bit machine.

If you downloaded it onto a 32 bit machine then you can only download the 32 bit version.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Like he said in his first post, he doesn't have a disk.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Naxonn said:


> Like he said in his first post, he doesn't have a disk.


That can easily be resolved.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

True, but that was not the question.



felosargsyan777 said:


> There are another ways to install Win 8 without USB flash drive, external hdd and dvd disk?


Someone please mark this thread as solved.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

installation - How can I install Windows 8 on my HDD without the use of a USB or DVD? - Super User


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

nice one, but i guess it is not plossible to format the HDD by using this method? so no clean installation.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No the best way is really a disc


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Also the only way to do a clean installation, and thats exactly what you should do when upgrading to another OS.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Naxonn said:


> nice one, but i guess it is not plossible to format the HDD by using this method? so no clean installation.


By mounting an .iso, you can install to another disk or partition but not to the disk and partition that you are currently using.

I don't understand why the OP doesn't just get a USB drive. I realize that not all laptops have DVD drives but all have USB ports.

You can upgrade to Win 8 without a drive or the need to mount an .iso by just following the upgrade assistant and installing immediately.


----------

